# Canine Sterilization?



## lauraK92 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello! I am conducting a study into the effects of canine sterilization on the animal behavior as a part of my degree in Animal Management. It would be really helpful and beneficial to me if anyone who has had their animal spayed, neutered or castrated recently (in the last 6 - 8 months) could fill in a couple of short answer surveys. It shouldn't take too long as there are only two surveys and they are 10 questions each. The questions are non-invasive and only ask for the animals name and age as part of an identification process but will not ask for any other details regarding yourselves. Thank you!

Could anyone who is replying to the surveys please make sure that they fill in both surveys as I need to be able to compare the information from both surveys to get a general idea of how the behavior has changed since sterilization.

Laura x

Survey links:

Before sterilization survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HXS59TZ 
After sterilization survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HXGZB5M

x


----------

